#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-18
<lordwilliam> hey all
<lordwilliam> ok someone speak or i will think my system isnt working
<nalioth> anybody know anything about ipcop and Ubuntu ?
* nalioth pokes jrib 
<jrib> nalioth: I know some stuff about ubuntu, but nothing about ipcop
<nalioth> jrib: i know some stuff about ubuntu, too.  :
<TheVault> I need some help
<TheVault> Whats the best font configuration that I should make Ubuntu? Because in Firefox, links are various sizes and its kinda annoying and hard to read
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-20
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sistpoty> ok, let's get started with the q&a-session, shall we?
<sistpoty> who's actually here for the q&a-session?
<sistpoty> anyone? don't be shy ;)
<sistpoty> hm... I guess this might be the shortest q&a-session ever, if nobody is interested *g*
* siretart jumps from in the background!
<sistpoty> hooray... though it's unlikely I can answer *your* questions, siretart :P
<siretart> sistpoty: ooooohh :(
<siretart> ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: you can probably answer mine :)
<sistpoty> but I'll try of course ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
* ajmitch looks for some tough ones
* siretart looks in the NM templates *g*
* sistpoty hides
<ajmitch> siretart: they're too easy :)
<sistpoty> well serious question though... is anybody here really interested in a q&a-session right now? (and am I here at the right time? *g*)
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: yes
<sistpoty> hooray :)
<Adri2000> sistpoty: can you talk about the MOTU Council? :) what it will do, ...
<sistpoty> Adri2000: ok, I'll try...
<sistpoty> well, first of all, I must admit that I don't know exactly, wath the motu-council will be dealing
<sistpoty> let me take a look at the wiki-page
<sistpoty> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MotuProcessesSpec
<sistpoty> I guess the most important points of the motu council will be, that it will help the tech-board and the community council with creating ubuntu-members and motus
<ajmitch> basically keeping everyone in line (by suggesting tasks to do)
<ajmitch> and approving new MOTUs
<sistpoty> yep, thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> also reporting to the TB, and to others like UWN
<ajmitch> and.. being a team to decide/approve various motu policies like SRU, UVF, etc
<sistpoty> also, I hope that it will be the team to make decisions about universe, because I think atm we're a little bit headless if it comes to making a decision
<ajmitch> yeah
<sistpoty> or release schedule dates ;)
<ajmitch> either headless, or we expect 1 person to do it :)
<sistpoty> exactly :)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: does this answer your question, or is there anything more specific that you'd like to know?
<ajmitch> but the council won't be decided until january sometime, whenever the next TB meeting will be
<Adri2000> that's fine, thanks :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: unfortunately :(
<Adri2000> is it decided yet who will be the MC members? or is it for the next TB?
<ajmitch> for the next TB, afaik
<sistpoty> Adri2000: no, the TB will decide who will be the members
<Adri2000> ok
<sistpoty> though dholbach will give some hints to who would be a good member ;)
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: ajmitch how the TB decide who become MOTU, and who not?
<sistpoty> Sp4rKy: the TB or the motu council to be?
<Sp4rKy> motu coucil *
<sistpoty> well, there isn't a policy *how* this will be handled yet...
<ajmitch> Sp4rKy: up to them
<sistpoty> so I guess one of the first duties of the motu council would be to get a process sorted out
<ajmitch> process for replacing itself?
<Sp4rKy> ajmitch: sistpoty but is there some "limit"
<sistpoty> Sp4rKy: limit in regards to what?
* ajmitch thinks that selection will always be up to the TB, even if a shortlist of suitable candidates is provided
<Sp4rKy> ie : if i've done those things, i can hope to become a MOTU
<Sp4rKy> (only hope, not sure to become :)
<ajmitch> forget my last comments :)
<sistpoty> *g*
<sistpoty> Sp4rKy: as I said, that's still not decided
<ajmitch> Sp4rKy: there'll be definite processes, but not something like "if you've done exactly X packages"
<sistpoty> however I could imagine, that the policy will be a little bit aligned to how the TB handles this right now
<ajmitch> it'll be more that you have someone willing to sponsor you
<ajmitch> sistpoty: we did spend a fair bit of time going over the new MOTU approval at UDS :)
<ajmitch> it should all be in the spec
* ajmitch even has photos of the whiteboard
<sistpoty> ajmitch: another spec or in the processes?
<ajmitch> in the processes spec
* sistpoty looks
<ajmitch> sistpoty: if it's unclear, please say so :)
<sistpoty> ah, yes... there
<Sp4rKy> another question (maybe a little out of way)
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: you know i've done a "french" revu
<sistpoty> yes
<Sp4rKy> actually in this revu we're 4 reviewers
<Sp4rKy> one of us is gpocentek
<siretart> sistpoty: btw, did I read your last SRU report correctly, and all requests are 'processed' and ready for uploading and testing?
<Sp4rKy> i would know if the work the 3 others done in rev-fr
<sistpoty> siretart: iirc there was one or two packages that need more votes, but most of them are 'processed'
<Sp4rKy> can be added at the list of thinks we done during th MOTU coucil
<sistpoty> Sp4rKy: you mean to show as reference?
<Sp4rKy> yep
<sistpoty> of course you can
<Sp4rKy> ie, if gpocentek (or some other MOTU) can take a look at our job on revu-fr and says smthg lke "yes, he is able to review packages"
<Sp4rKy> ok :)
<sistpoty> I was just going to write that: it depends, what impact it'll have... but I guess if the motu council would see that you can review packages (and have done this a little bit), that would make quite some impression
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> (for me, i've done some revu at tauware & revu-fr)
<sistpoty> great :)
<Sp4rKy> so i have to use this as reference
<Sp4rKy> thx :)
<sistpoty> please mind that I'm not motu council though ;)
<Sp4rKy> yep
<sistpoty> other questions?
<ajmitch> not yet.. :)
<siretart> sistpoty: you mean not yet ;)
<siretart> hrhr
<sistpoty> well, the TB is to decide *eg*
<Sp4rKy> not for me
<Adri2000> about merges, when will we be able to add comments on the mom page? :)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: very good question...
<ajmitch> Adri2000: MoM itself is out of our control
<ajmitch> so it's a question of whether we use a separate tool or not :)
<sistpoty> keybuk is the person who is responsible for the MoM pages itself
<ajmitch> or if we just bug keybuk
<sistpoty> maybe it will get some launchpad integration somewhen, though I cannot really tell
<sistpoty> (in the far future)
<Sp4rKy> ^^
<sistpoty> I guess the underlying problem is that the merges for main used to go quite well so far
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: siretart anotgher out of way (really this time) question
<sistpoty> so the MoM pages won't be revisited until main get's the same problems as universe has... but that's just a wild guess
<sistpoty> Sp4rKy: go on
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: siretart i've talked with raphink on revu
<Sp4rKy> and we said main page are not "corrctly"organized
<Sp4rKy> ie : he would the packages which are commented and not updated since some days are put in a special section
<Sp4rKy> and don't appears  in the main page
<Sp4rKy> what do you think about that ?
<sistpoty> hm... that's a bit tricky
<sistpoty> at least if you'd be trying to get inactive packages out of the main page
<sistpoty> the tricky thing is, that some people comment on their own package
<sistpoty> so that wouldn't work out as is
<Sp4rKy> indeed :/
<Sp4rKy> so i need to test if the last comment was made by the packager itself
<sistpoty> I guess it might work to say that a package which didn't get commented on for X days/month and didn't get updated in this timeperiod should vanish
<sistpoty> also there is the "freeze" problem, when we cannot upload any new packages into universe until after the release
<sistpoty> during this time, usually all uploads get stale
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> and so ?
<sistpoty> well, some *do* get updated after the release, some don't
<Sp4rKy> maybe the "vanish" script can be a separated script
<Sp4rKy> (ie, included in /scripts/newfile)
<sistpoty> hm... tbh, I haven't really made up my mind on this problem yet
<Sp4rKy> and it 'll be start by admin / cron
<sistpoty> not quite sure right now, if this would work out
<Sp4rKy> hmm
<sistpoty> but in case you'd like to go ahead and have some patches, I'd be more than happy to integrate these ;)
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: i'll try :)
<sistpoty> yeehaa!
<sistpoty> thanks in advance :)=
<Sp4rKy> wait :)
<Sp4rKy> i'm very busy with different Ubuntu related jobs
<Adri2000> back to merges... I have two questions, can I?
<sistpoty> yeah... and I *should* be very busy with my thesis, but I still got 4 month :)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: sure
<Sp4rKy> sistpoty: ^^
<Adri2000> http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motutodo/universe.html seems very interesting, why not use something based on that for merges?
<Adri2000> I see currently "merge" is a link to mom
<sistpoty> Adri2000: it indeed is...
<sistpoty> and actually everyone can use it to see if he wants to do a merge or not
<Adri2000> so a better question: it would be interesting to merge (hehe...) this tool and mom, no?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: not really... because MoMs actual intent is to provide the 3 way-merge diffs
<sistpoty> also, multidistritools doesn't solve the problem with several persons doing the same work (yet?)
<Adri2000> "3 way-merge"?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: yes, common base version is diverged to a new debian version on the debian side, and to a ubuntu version on the ubuntu side
<sistpoty> so if you want to fiddle this back to one package, this is called a three way merge
<sistpoty> (at least that's how I remember it)
<sistpoty> well, for dapper we had a merge tool once, that I wrote (just because I had merge conflicts a few times)
<sistpoty> however that thing was imo neither very robust (it parsed the mom-output and parsed bug mails, which didn't have that nice x-launchpad thingy in it yet)
<sistpoty> and the process was complicated, since you'd need to file a bug with a specific title to request a merge... and then set the status accordingly
<sistpoty> and finally I had to do a few hand adjustments to its lists each day
<sistpoty> so we didn't continue using it, once MoM pages were present...
<sistpoty> (just in case you were curious about the story)
<Adri2000> ok
<sistpoty> but maybe it's really useful to conside some universe tool for merges
<Adri2000> isn't it possible to improve mom? is the source code available somewhere?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: we'd need to bug keybuk... and the source code isn't available anywhere
<sistpoty> iirc, lucas tried to bug him about it in the past already, but without success
<Adri2000> :-/
<sistpoty> ok, any other questions?
<sistpoty> three...
<sistpoty> two...
<sistpoty> one...
<nalioth> what was this about?
<sistpoty> ah, another question :) *g*
<Adri2000> sistpoty: then it's zero I think? :)
<Adri2000> aha
<sistpoty> nalioth: general question+answer session during the revu days
<nalioth> ah, revu
<nalioth> just wondering   :)
<sistpoty> let's call it universe and the rest ;)
<sistpoty> ok... q&a session closed... thanks for your interest
<sistpoty> now let's get back to reviewing packages ;)
<Adri2000> thanks for your answers sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> and of course stay tuned tomorrow, where I'll try to give a short summary about common packaging mistakes and how to avoid them
<sistpoty> np Adri2000
<sistpoty> (though it would be wise that I review a few packages now, otherwise it's hard to determine common *g*)
<sistpoty> cya in -motu ;)
<Sp4rKy> gd night sistpoty ajmitch siretart :)
<sistpoty> gn8 Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> :)
<MuffY|w00t> :/
<jrib> nevron: hi
<nevron> hi
<MuffY|w00t> how did i get here  O_o
<MuffY|w00t> was it some hidden shortcut or did some bot send me here
<jrib> nevron: ok, open up nautilus
<nevron> i did
<jrib> nevron: go to where the fonts you want are now
<nevron> i am in the directory
<jrib> good, now open up a new nautilus
<jrib> go to your home folder
<nevron> yes
<jrib> go to view -> show hidden files
<nevron> ok
<MuffY|w00t> anyone who knows about harddisks here (sorry for interrupting nevron and jrib)
<jrib> nevron: do you see a ".fonts" folder?
<nevron> unfortunately i dont :)
<jrib> MuffY|w00t: just ask the question you have in #ubuntu
<jrib> nevron: k, then create it
<jrib> nevron: important to remember the .
<nevron> inside my home folder?
<jrib> nevron: yes
<nevron> well nautilus doesnt let me :)
<nevron> ok i did
<jrib> MuffY|w00t: it's better to ask the real question, don't look for experts.  Because people don't know if they are enough of an expert to answer your question
<nevron> i am using gnome commander though
<jrib> ok, whatever works
<jrib> now just copy your fonts inside that directory
<nevron> ok i have it
<nevron> pasted
<nevron> is there a software to install fonts like mandreake has that i can install on my ubuntu?
<jrib> nevron: that's it you're done.  You might have to restart the app or regenerate the font-cache (check if it works first)
<jrib> nevron: I don't know what mandrake has, but what do you want the software to do?
<nevron> sorry should i put a . in front of fonts dir to make it hidden?
<jrib> yes
<nevron> ok
<nevron> no i had tried mandrake there was a tool for this and it was pretty easy
<nevron> this easy too yet i am a complete newbie
<nevron> ok now my main problem still exists :)
<jrib> nevron: what's taht?
<nevron> jrib when i go to system/preferences/fonts i still dont see the fonts
<nevron> system/preferences/font sorry
<jrib> try running 'fc-cache' in a terminal
<nevron> yes this resolved it thank you very much
<jrib> np
<jrib> usually you can just logout and log back in I think, but that saves you the trouble
<nevron> i ll write this command down somewhere
<nevron> will you run a course on console commands?
<jrib> nevron: we've had one in the past.  The transcripts should be up
<jrib> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts (in the topic here)
<jrib> there is also:
<jrib> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<nevron> than you jrib
<nevron> i just asked another question on the ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-21
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> how's it going?
<sistpoty> fine, thanks, how are you?
<ajmitch> good :)
<sistpoty> welcome to the common packaging mistakes session everyone
<sistpoty> same question as yesterday first: anyone here for the session?
<ajmitch> here to watch/help out
<sistpoty> ok, then tell me about my packaging mistakes ajmitch :P
<ajmitch> oh no, I'm here to learn from you
<sistpoty> *g*
* ajmitch sits at the feet of the master
<sistpoty> hehe... if I only I were ;)
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<sistpoty> hi Sp4rKy
<sistpoty> ok, let's start, shall we?
<sistpoty> yesterday I had the pleasure to review one or two packages...
<sistpoty> so first of all, the basic packaging I've seen on revu has imo quite improved
<ajmitch> (hopefully not many of mine that are bad)
<sistpoty> (or bddebian sorted all the real bad ones out before me *g*)
<sistpoty> I guess one of the first basic mistakes is to upload packages that simply FTBFS
<sistpoty> this is quite trivial to fix by test-building them in pbuilder
<sistpoty> everyone got a feisty pbuilder at hand? or should I give some hints there
<sistpoty> as a side note: it's quite helpful to testbuild packages prior to uploading them to revu. Once you become motus, you'll also make sure to have the packages testbuilt before uploading to the archive ;)
<sistpoty> ok, then some things that more often show up is stuff like "unstable" in the distribution field or plain debian version numbers
<sistpoty> I guess this is pretty much related to dh_make templates...
<sistpoty> that just aren't adjusted to the real package.
<sistpoty> while dh_make creates some basic templates, you should really look at each template and see if it's a) necessary b) what things to put in there so that it makes sense
<sistpoty> and so is for the package version. to distinguish ubuntu-modified (or created) packages from debian ones
<sistpoty> you should use a version suffix of -XubuntuY
<sistpoty> more precise, a foo with upstream version 1.2 would be 1.2-1 for a plain debian package
<sistpoty> and thus 1.2-0ubuntu1 for ubuntu
<sistpoty> the -0 is to make sure, if a debian package is created from the same upstream version, it will get a newer version number
<sistpoty> (/me points to merges)
<sistpoty> any questions so far?
<sistpoty> ok, let's get to a tougher point, that's often wrong: debian/copyright
<sistpoty> ajmitch: want to tell s.th. about debian/copyright?
<ajmitch> um
<ajmitch> being detailed is essential :)
* sistpoty is just looking for the links on the debian mailing list that were quite good about it
<ajmitch> since you need to have all the copyright holders listed in there, and there can be difference licenses in different source files
<sistpoty> ok, a really good read on this topic is
<sistpoty> http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2003/12/msg00194.html
<sistpoty> and
<sistpoty> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2003/12/msg00007.html
<sistpoty> also, you need to make sure, that the files fall in fact under a license... if s.th. like "All rights reserved." is in a file, you're almost out, unless explicit permission under a license are granted
<sistpoty> you should also take a special look at data files. especially games tend to have some really non-free stuff included, but this is often the hardest part to spot
<sistpoty> any questions so far?
<sistpoty> some other things that come to my mind are files installed in wrong places, though this is more rare then the topics we had till now
<sistpoty> if you've built a binary package, please take a look at a) what files are in the package b) where these get installed
<Adri2000> dpkg -c *deb is your friend ;)
<sistpoty> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-classroom:LjL] : Ubuntu Open Week has now finished - thanks , everyone! | The classroom schedule is located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom | Transcripts and logs are at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts and http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/irclogs/openweek/ | Current session: Common Packaging Mistakes
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o sistpoty]  by ChanServ
<sistpoty> ?
<sistpoty> ah... snakes
<sistpoty> *g*
<sistpoty> where was I
* ajmitch notes that it can be a problem where there are binary files shipped in a source tarball
<ajmitch> like silly mono apps that bundle .dlls they need to run :)
<sistpoty> ah, yep... back for debian/copyright ;)
<sistpoty> if it's GPL, you'll need to stuff full sources in the package. You may additionally put binaries that can be built from the sources put in the package as well, but not the other way round
<sistpoty> but back to file locations: if you're unsure, where a file should go, the FHS (iirc found in package debian-policy) should give some insights
<sistpoty> any questions? remarks?
<sistpoty> ok, then finally a good hint: you can use lintian to find some basic mistakes... just run it on the .dsc file of your source package
<sistpoty> but it is even of more use, if you run it on the resulting binary packages
<sistpoty> lintian -i -v will also give you a little bit more verbose hints
<sistpoty> any questions?
<Adri2000> nope :)
<sistpoty> anything else I forgot?
<sistpoty> ok, then I'd call this session closed... and will invest my time in doing reviews ;)
* sistpoty hands the funny hat in
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o sistpoty]  by sistpoty
<ajmitch> thanks, sistpoty :)
<mr_pouit> :)
<ajmitch> you may want to put it on the wiki
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ok, will do
<sistpoty> damn, my log is all screwed with colors... anyone got a better one?
* ajmitch has one
<Adri2000> sistpoty: http://adrishost.homeip.net/~adri2000/ubuntu/classroom-packaging-mistakes ?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: great. thx.
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-22
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<cntb> tonyyarusso,  here ?
<tonyyarusso> cntb: Yes?
<cntb> hi
<tonyyarusso> What's up?
<cntb> wont to share with you some annoying thing in alternate CD install pls
<cntb> PM pls ?
<tonyyarusso> I see.  Not sure if I can help, but shoot.
<tonyyarusso> Here's probably better, actually.
<tonyyarusso> That way other people can see what's going on as well, and that's occasionally useful.
<cntb> pls I want to paste
<cntb> after that we can tell ppl Iwant  to tell and report
<tonyyarusso> Aaah, sure then.
<tonyyarusso> Go ahead
<tonyyarusso> Use /msg rather than dee cee cee though
<tonyyarusso> there we go
<cntb> already on Pm
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-23
<nuked_omen> so when does class start?
<nuked_omen> 
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-24
<WB|Diego> Frohe Weihnachten
<WB|Diego> Merry X-mas
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-17
<ryanakca> pleia2: ping, please check the list
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-19
<ryanakca> pleia2: ping, please check the list
<pleia2> ryanakca: for?
<pleia2> your latest email?
<ryanakca> pleia2: umm... I sent a message to it a week or so ago, no reply yet
<pleia2> ryanakca: yeah, sorry, my husband was in the hospital for a week (full hip replacement) and now he's home so I'm working + playing nurse since he still can't walk
<pleia2> I've not had much time :(
<pleia2> hopefully will have more time over the holiday
<ryanakca> pleia2: ah, ouch. Ok, whenever you get a chance :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-20
<ziroux> hi :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-21
<warp10> Hi all
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 11 minutes
<dholbach> Welcome everybody to another MOTU Q&A session - let's start with our usualy round of introductions
<dholbach> I'm Daniel Holbach, working in the MOTU team for quite some time now and try to help to make it as enjoyable and straight-forward to become a MOTU as possible. :)
<dholbach> who else do we have here?
 * persia is Emmet Hikory.  A MOTU for a bit now.  Ask me about stacktraces and make :)
<norsetto> persia: stacktraces and make?
<persia> norsetto: Yep.  Those are the areas I'm most happy to answer questions about right now (I will also answer others :) )
<dholbach> is that everybody we have here today? Just persia, norsetto and me? :)
<effie_jayx> I am Efrain Valles ... the ever MOTU hopefull, just started learning the MOTU tools and the processes. I am working on merges :D
<norsetto> we need a fourth to play a good card game
<dholbach> hello effie_jayx :)
<warp10> I'm here too... just a contributor indeed, but getting a lot of fun :)
<dholbach> warp10: great! :)
<dholbach> also effie_jayx is taking the time to write up sort of a MOTU Diary which is great
<dholbach> effie_jayx: can you give us the link again?
<mruiz> Hi all! My name is Miguel Ruiz (MOTU hopeful). I started to interact with MOTU Team during Gutsy Gibbon cycle
<dholbach> hey mruiz, great to have you here
<effie_jayx> dholbach, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EfrainValles/MOTUJourney
<effie_jayx> I am a bit behind ... ... it looks like it'll be a very MOTU christmas for me to catch up
<mruiz> thanks dholbach :-)
<effie_jayx> I am definetelly learning though...
<dholbach> thanks effie_jayx
<harrisony> Im harrison, MOTU hopefull
<dholbach> hey harrisony, nice to have you here
 * kelmo_lap having a look at what MOTU's learn about (these sessions been pretty good in recent past)
<dholbach> hey kelmo_lap
<dholbach> so who brought some interesting questions today? :)
<effie_jayx> Me
<dholbach> effie_jayx: fire away :-)
 * persia has a question
<slytherin> I am Onkar, MOTU hopeful, I have been looking in some java related apps/libs recently. Have learnt quite a few things in last 2 weeks including CDBS & quilt. :-)
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  I just did a merge. the change has been taken up by the debain mantainer... which is gret...
<dholbach> slytherin: hey Onkar
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  do I have to check the new package to see if it has new changes and then determine if it is indeed a sync?
<Kmos> I'm also here.. MOTU hopeful =)
<dholbach> slytherin: that's great - you should talk to doko - he's always happy to have people who are interested in the Java world
<dholbach> hi Kmos
<persia> effie_jayx: You don't need to, but it's a good idea.  If it's a sync, it's only worth pulling if there are also other changes in the Debian package that would be useful in Ubuntu.
<dholbach> effie_jayx: exactly... as a sync can not be simply reverted, it's important to always check if all ubuntu changes made it to debian
<dholbach> if they are, it's a good idea to file the sync (respecting freezes of course)
<persia> Since Ubuntu already has your patch, if that is the only thing changed in Debian, it's better to wait for the next Debian upload.
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  great.. the pacakge was just uploaded to the debian ftp's yesterday. will it be listed again in MoM or DaD?
<dholbach> effie_jayx: after the next run, yes - until it's synced from debian
<dholbach> or rather "in sync" with debian
<dholbach> question answered?
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  most definetelly
<dholbach> persia: you had a question?
 * persia points to http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/ just in case MoM and DaD seem unavailable, and there is interest in looking at package status.
<effie_jayx> thanks persia and dholbach
 * dholbach hugs effie_jayx
<persia> My questions is: Is there a standard list of intepreters that scripts should use?
<dholbach> Do you mean a list of shebang lines that are count as 'accepted'?
<persia> Or, to put it another way, when packaging a script, should I restrict to only certain interpreters, or should dependencies handle this (and yes, to shebang lines)
<dholbach> Does everybody understand persia's question? If things are unclear, please ask
<mruiz> dholbach, explain it please...
<dholbach> persia: the only thing I can tell you is that the use of thing like       /usr/bin/env python      is discouraged
<dholbach> (lacking a link to policy reference though)
<persia> dholbach: That's what I found (and why I thought I'd ask the question).
<harrisony> dholbach: i thought the use of /usr/bin/env was encouraged :S
<warp10> dholbach: why is /usr/bin/env discouraged? Looks suprising to me
<persia> harrisony: No, as the script should have been tested against either the system default python or a specific version of python.  Using env means that we can't guarantee behaviour on the user's system, which makes it harder to support.
<dholbach> (people might have python3k in usr/local etc)
<persia> warp10: It's a little different, as upstream tends to recommend that, but it comes from different viewpoints: upstream tests against trunk or whatever, and wants reports of what works and what doesn't.  Ubuntu wants a reliable system for a given codebase.
<dholbach> but I'm still trying to find a policy reference or something
<dholbach> mruiz: persia is talking about the shebang line in scripts, so something like       #!/usr/bin/python
<mruiz> thanks dholbach
 * persia notes that http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-python.html says to use #!/usr/bin/python or #!/usr/bin/pythonX.Y, but doesn't find a general reference.
<warp10> persia: ah, I see... so what should I do, as contributor, when I see env used in a file coming from upstream? Modify original tarball? Ask the developer?
<persia> warp10: I usually just add a small patch to the package.  For upstream, env is correct, and it's not good to modify tarballs.
<warp10> persia: ack. Thank you
<dholbach> I just asked for clarification in #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> let's see if we get another opinion on the matter
 * persia defers to the next question in the meantime
<dholbach> do we have any other questions?
<mruiz> yes!
 * warp10 has a question
 * Kmos I've a question..
<dholbach> persia: seb128 says that "If a maintainer would like to provide the user with the possibility to override the Debian Python interpreter, he may want to use /usr/bin/env python or /usr/bin/env pythonX.Y. However this is not advisable as it bypasses Debian's dependency checking and makes the package vulnerable to incomplete local installations of python." should be good enough
<dholbach> mruiz: shoot
<dholbach> warp10 next, then Kmos
<warp10> Well, I have a proposal, rather then a question.
<persia> dholbach: Yep.  That's python.  Answers the extra question :)
<warp10> I was looking effie_jayx, MOTU web page. It is very interesting, and I like that he has "Lesson Notes" appended to it
<mruiz> What will happen with the outstanding merges? We moved to another tasks due the current development phase...
<warp10> Why don't we setup a page on the wiki, something like a Quick Reference to most commond task, command, tips, and so on
<persia> mruiz: "Outstanding Merges" are very likely to be granted a DIF exception.  "Updated Merges" need review.
<dholbach> mruiz: whatever is on the sponsoring queue will get sponsored - if you want to do a merge during the release cycle - that's fine (respecting freezes, etc), but it's not the 'main focus' right now
<warp10> It could be useful for a contributor that doesn't remember something and don't wont to search the whole documentation
<dholbach> warp10: that's something I try to make http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes
<dholbach> warp10: if you have ideas for more recipes, let me know - I'm happy to add it to my todo list
 * persia has tried to put the very most common on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that's a great one too
<warp10> dholbach: I mean something even shorter, and managed by contributor, just like effie_jayx is doing
<persia> warp10: I'd suggest Recipes is the right place.  Many of those have been written by Contributors.
<dholbach> warp10: If contributors help to keep the wiki in shape, that's awesome and I encourage it where I can
<dholbach> what I'd like to avoid is to have 78843456787654345678 individual wiki pages in different namespace that explain the same thing or similar things
<dholbach> they get abandoned, out of date, etc etc
<dholbach> I spent a lot of time reorganising the PackagingGuide, UbuntuDevelopment and MOTU namespaces for those reasons
<effie_jayx> warp10,  I guess my journal falls into the "works for me" category ;). and I am trying to give it a noob focus to it...  and always trying to document what I learn... in case I get
<effie_jayx> memory loss
 * persia notes that we recently had that problem, which is why WIP is currently so prominent
<warp10> effie_jayx: a very nice page indeed :)
<Kmos> There is a Fakesync document on MOTU wiki? i can't find it..
<dholbach> you could add requests or ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Wishlist
<dholbach> Kmos: can you add that to the page in the link I just pasted?
<effie_jayx> warp10,  but I always make reference to de UbuntuDevelopment wiki entries... so It's not like it was not there ;)
<Kmos> i'll do =)
<Kmos> thanks
<persia> Kmos: There isn't one.  The rule for fakesync is; only change the changelog and maintainer.  This only happens when the orig.tar.gz files differ.
<dholbach> thanks Kmos
<warp10> dholbach: oh, thanks, I'll surely use it if needed
<dholbach> rock and roll
 * slytherin has a question
<dholbach> thanks for that
<dholbach> slytherin: fire away
<dholbach> 2008 will be the year of good documentation - I can feel it
<persia> heh
 * warp10 really hopes so
<mruiz> Kmos, dholbach explained fakesyncs here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu-mentors/2007-June/000024.html
<slytherin> I observed that docbook-xsl-saxon has BTBFS because it depends on library in multiverse (but it should not be). I logged a bug 'move to universe' and it is now resolved by pitti. Now how to trigger rebuild of the docbook-xsl-saxon package.
<dholbach> slytherin: just ask pitti (or another build admin) in #ubuntu-devel to "give it back"
<Kmos> mruiz: thanks
<slytherin> Ok. Thanks.
 * persia notes that that procedure only works when there are no binaries.
<slytherin> persia: Which procedure?
<persia> If there are binary packages built, and you want to transition the binary packages from multiverse to universe, you may need to upload a -build1 package, or a new "rebuild" -ubuntuN package.
<Kmos> persia: thank you :) we change the maintainer fields in debian package and make a debdiff against unmodified one ?
<persia> slytherin: Asking for a give-back.
<persia> Kmos: Only if a sync can't work.  generally, a sync is better if we can.
<seb128> dholbach: you should not need a give back when a build is depwait
<Kmos> persia: right. thanks
<slytherin> No. The package is in universe but had FTBFS since it depended on a multiverse lib
<norsetto> kmos: in that particular case it may be worth waiting for debian to update the package
<dholbach> ok, listen to seb128 :)
<Kmos> norsetto :-)
<geser> slytherin: docbook-xsl-saxon is in DEPWAIT
<slytherin> geser: latest status? I haven't checked.
<dholbach> so it's worth noting that DEPWAIT is different than FTBFS
<dholbach> does that make sense to everybody? are there questions about slytherin's question?
<mruiz> I was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing, section "Preparing New Revisions". What is the difference between an "update to the Ubuntu repositories" and "new upstream version" ?
<geser> slytherin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/docbook-xsl-saxon/+builds
<seb128> when a package is not available the build doesn't fail, it just waits for this one to be available
<slytherin> geser: Just checked it. Thanks. :-)
<persia> mruiz: A "New Upstream Version" is when the software developers make a new release (e.g. hello-2.3.2 -> hello 2.3.3).  A "New Revision" is when Debian or Ubuntu makes some packaging changes to fix some bugs.
<slytherin> seb128: Thanks for explaination.
<geser> slytherin: my guess is that it takess some more hours until the buildds sees libsaxon-java in universe
<seb128> you are welcome
<mruiz> persia, for me the new upstream version could be an update for Ubuntu as well...
<persia> mruiz: Yes.  Every new upstream version is also a new revision, but not every new revision is a new upstream version.
<mruiz> I asked it because you should obtain a debdiff or interdiff (it depends on the type)
<persia> Essentially, the code is package_version-revision, where package is the name of the software, version is the official version for all distributions, and revision is the adjustments made by the distribution.
<dholbach> persia: to your previous question:
<dholbach> <Chipzz> dholbach: using /usr/bin/env has a big drawback as opposed to just specifying the path (which IMHO you should)
<dholbach> <Chipzz> dholbach: using /usr/bin/env makes it impossible to specify command-line arguments or switches to python (or perl) for example
 * persia notes that my question was about unusual interpreters, but otherwise subsides
<dholbach> do we have any more questions?
<slytherin> I have one
<effie_jayx> a tong in cheek question....
<effie_jayx> MoM or DaD?
<dholbach> slytherin: fire away
<persia> effie_jayx: Either, both, as you like (mdt is also good)
<mruiz> effie_jayx, it's my fault :-)
<slytherin> What is the procedure to own a package?
<effie_jayx> mruiz,  yes...
<dholbach> slytherin: in Ubuntu we don't own packages
<persia> slytherin: I generally recommend taking it only on a second upload.
<persia> If there is a very good reason why you specifically want to own a package, you can list yourself as the maintainer, but that isn't universally respected.
<dholbach> I added a few notes about that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#head-6a3fb9097d750eed261d7102adfa43ea39839a1e
<persia> Unless it's a very unusual case, it's best to either select a team, or just assign MOTU as the maintainer.
<dholbach> we respect if people are known to have a special area of expertise
<dholbach> but there is nothing like a big maintainer lock
 * persia generally just subscribes to bugs for packages of interest, and uses the MOTU maintainer
<slytherin> What I mean is. I want to handle all the uploads of a package. I am one of the upstream maintainers. So what is the procedure?
<Hobbsee> persia: not respecting the maintainer field like that would have to be a @lartable offense, surely.
<Hobbsee> but yes, it's rarely done
<dholbach> Hobbsee: that's what I said about 'area of expertise'
<Hobbsee> right, yes, i didn't read that far when i wrote my reply :)
<dholbach> it's respected when you set yourself as the maintainer, but not to the point where "nobody but you is allowed to do uploads of that package"
<persia> slytherin: Why do you want to handle all of them?  Is it not easier to handle the new upstreams, and also accept minor bugfixes from others?
<persia> If you subscribe to all the bugs, you'll see most of the traffic for the package.
<dholbach> slytherin: do the answers make sense to you?
<slytherin> a little bit, not completely.
 * persia notes that setting specific maintainers can make library transitions difficult, which is one of the reasons it's discouraged
<dholbach> slytherin: what are your concerns or which reply does not make sense to you?
<slytherin> What I wanted to know is that if I am one of the upstream authors is there anyway I can get upload permission specific to this package? The package is in universe.
<slytherin> And I am not against anyone else uploading this package.
<dholbach> slytherin: do you mean "upload permission" until you're part of the MOTU team?
<persia> slytherin: Not at this time.  There is an ongoing discussion about how to address that sort of thing in the mailing lists.
<slytherin> dholbach: No. I will try to use that upload permission as my entry point in MOTU.
<slytherin> persia: Ok.
<persia> Until that is resolved, the use of the sponsors queue is the best way to get your changes uploaded.
<dholbach> when your sponsors are happy with you and you've proved that you do good work, you can apply for MOTU membership
<slytherin> Ok.
<dholbach> it might be harder to demonstrate that if you've just done uploads of one package
<dholbach> but I know that you're not interested in only one package :-)
<dholbach> do we have any other questions?
<dholbach> anything unclear about processes? packaging problems?
<mruiz> !
<dholbach> mruiz: just ask :)
<effie_jayx> I have a question... is ther a task timeline for motu tasks during a release cycle?
<dholbach> effie_jayx: we try to indicate that in MOTU homepage
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO always lists things that need to be done
<dholbach> any other questions? any holiday stories you want to share?
<mruiz> is there any plan to sponsor packages from mentors.debian.net ? Time ago I wanted to upgrade a package but the Debian maintainer did it before, but it packages are on mentors
<persia> effie_jayx: At a rough level, it's indicated by the freezes in the release schedule (e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<effie_jayx> ahhh cool
<effie_jayx> it gives me and Idea of where to start
<dholbach> mruiz: I think that our sponsors currently have enough to do just with REVU and the sponsoring queue - this might change in the future though
<persia> mruiz: We don't generally sync from mentors, but we can.  It's a good source of orig.tar.gz, so we could sync later.
<dholbach> hi bigon
<persia> mruiz: If there are good changes, extracting them and creating a debdiff or interdiff is welcome
<effie_jayx> recently I have been doing lots of ubuntu travelling and I got unhooked for two weeks... and I am not confident enouht for the dayly TODO list
<bigon> dholbach: hi :)
<dholbach> effie_jayx: I'm sure you'll do great
<mruiz> in this case the package is done, just I want to avoid duplicated work
<slytherin> One last question.
<dholbach> slytherin: shoot
<persia> mruiz: Understood.  Using the mentors package as a base, and just adjusting the version and maintainer is often sufficient for an important bugfix.  Otherwise, it's better to wait.
<slytherin> Are we for/against taking extra efforts to make java apps compile with GCJ?
<dholbach> slytherin: that's a question for doko - I can't comment on it
<persia> slytherin: That's a more general question.  I'm in favor, but you should write a mailing list about it for general discussion.
<dholbach> there's also #ubuntu-java
<dholbach> there's a lot of talk about icedtea but I don't know if it's the answer to all questions
<dholbach> (simply due to not knowing enough about the whole java business)
<mruiz> is mentoring available for taks on MOTU/TODO ?
<dholbach> mruiz: just ask questions on #ubuntu-motu or ubuntu-motu-mentors@ or for a review once you've come up with a debdiff
<persia> mruiz: Not necessarily specifically, but if you want help with one, and ask on #ubuntu-motu, someone may well be willing to help (I certainly am for the WX transition)
<dholbach> help will come to those that ask (or something like that)
<slytherin> dholbach: There is one small problem. Most of the apps do not specify a target JVM in compile scripts. So compiling such packages with icedtea (target JVM 1.7) makes them unusable with all other JREs. So it is better to use common denominator, GCJ. :-)
<dholbach> slytherin: ok... you see: you know much more about it than I do :)
<slytherin> I will bug doko
<dholbach> ok... thanks everybody for joining today's MOTU Q&A session - I won't be around in the next two weeks, so we'll meet again in 2008
<effie_jayx> a big hand to dholbach ... you are really getting people in the MOTU boat brother... keep up the great inspirational work. hats off to you dholbach
<dholbach> you all ROCK and I hope to see you as MOTUs in 2008 :-)
<mruiz> thanks guys.. I wish you good holidays and a merry Christmas
 * effie_jayx claps
<norsetto> happy holidays everyone
 * dholbach hugs effie_jayx - thanks a lot for the flowers
 * dholbach hugs y'all :)
<mruiz> :-)
<effie_jayx> happy holidays
<dholbach> norsetto: the same to you
 * effie_jayx hugs mruiz
 * dholbach dashes out of the door to buy some missing presents :-)
<effie_jayx> dholbach,  enjoy your holiday break
 * norsetto dashes out of the door to have lunch .....
 * mruiz hugs everyone
<dholbach> norsetto: good point
<effie_jayx> thank you persia  and mruiz  for the great help with merges
<mruiz> effie_jayx, no worries! :D
<persia> effie_jayx: Thanks for helping keep the archive in shape.
<effie_jayx> persia,  did I do that?
<mruiz> persia, thanks for your guidance :-)
<persia> effie_jayx: That's the end result of merges, syncs, bugfixes, etc. :)
<effie_jayx> :D
<chdorb> salut
<chdorb> quit
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-22
<kosturski> bye
<andrea-bs> @schedule europe/rome
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Rome: 02 Jan 13:00: Edubuntu meeting | 09 Jan 21:00: Edubuntu meeting | 10 Jan 15:00: Desktop Team Development | 16 Jan 13:00: Edubuntu meeting | 17 Jan 13:00: Edubuntu meeting | 17 Jan 15:00: Desktop Team Development
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-23
<kwaj> i want to unstall firefox 2, by my synyptic package manager updates ot only to 1.5. Why is that?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-15
<langzn> HELLO
<langzn> I need some teaching Please
<langzn> I need to learn how to add a Repo
<langzn> Im trying to add the Xubuntu Repo to Ubuntu
<langzn> How do i do that?
<Salze> I think you should try #ubuntu. According to the topic the next class is held in january.
<nizarus> to got xubuntu there is nothing to add
<nizarus> just type
<nizarus> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<langzn> Thanks Nizarus
<nizarus> u r welcom langzn
<langzn> But im trying to add the repo to ubuntu not install Xubuntu
<nizarus> Laney, which repo ? any link ?
<nizarus> langzn which repo ? any link ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-16
<Traveler4> hello ?
<jrib> 2 minutes.  Close to a record, but not quite there
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-17
<schwinn434> as I was watch, says the disk are now a glass ceramic -FYI
<DasEi> so what is right, the mail saying event on sa or today, 17th of Januar , GMT/UTC now 21.30 ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-18
<generalsnus> I have a problem with users unable to mount their USB drives on our thinclients. We use Xubuntu LTSP servers..and authenticate users against M$ server 2003. previously this had worked great.. but   somwhere along with some updates, it must have been broken. I remeber editing a config file to get this working in the first place.. but cant remember witch..  Also adding users to a linux group(fuse), wont work si
<persia> generalsnus, Have you tried #edubuntu or #ltsp ?  I suspect one of those places would be better suited to assist you.
 * stas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhXBBvPhGDQ&feature=related
<pleia2> stas: can you please not do that here?
<stas> pleia2: sorry, I missed the /me with /ame
<pleia2> thanks :)
<stas> once more sorry I didn't mind that
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-19
<KonaRichard> I tested My Mint CD and it works on streaming. Where do I get the software to install with this CD instalation to get on the internet browser?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-20
<DasEI> so meeting was yesterday ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-15
<dholbach> test
<dholbach> test
<__3vi1__> Heh... schedule page shows Python App Packaging class for 1/21/2020.  lol
<__3vi1__> That's gonna be one prepared instructor.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-17
<Emanem> Hello all
<Emanem> I have an issue with Ubuntu deb creation
<Emanem> is there anyone able to help?
<pleia2> Emanem: there isn't a class happening right now, you might want to check out #ubuntu-motu (if that is not the right place to ask, they'll know what is :))
<persia> Emanem: There aren't any classes right now.
 * persia defers to pleia2 who is faster
 * pleia2 hugs persia 
<Emanem> thanks guys
<chazroberts> hi
<chazroberts> anyone here?
<persia> chazroberts: Lots of people, but no sessions are scheduled, so this is a quiet channel.
<chazroberts> oh
<chazroberts> i'm trying to get some help
<persia> Have you tried #ubuntu ?
<chazroberts> how?
<persia>  /join #ubuntu
<persia> That's the help channel
<chazroberts> ty
<chazroberts> there seems to be noone talking in there?
<FFEMTcJ> #ubuntu is a very busy channel.. lots of people talking
<chazroberts> i see noone?
<FFEMTcJ> there is 1300 people in there
<chazroberts> is it because im in browser?
<FFEMTcJ> Don't know..
<FFEMTcJ> you arent in the channel
<efm> this channel is only busy when the classroom sessions are going
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-19
<crimsun> dunno if anyone is around, but for people new to packaging, MOTU, and StableReleaseUpdates, I'll describe briefly what was done to verify a straightforward SRU candidate as documented at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-December/010272.html
<crimsun> what we have here is an uninstallable package due to specific versioned dependencies generated at compile time
<crimsun> essentially what was done: simply increment the version in debian/rules, regenerate the source package, pass the source package to pbuilder to generate a binary package of libghc6-src-exts-dev_1.0.1-1build2_amd64.deb to test-install through piuparts
<crimsun> once again, it's very straightforward to spend a few minutes and catch these sorts of drive-by/opportunistic "bug reports" on mailing lists, identi.ca, twitter.com, etc.
<crimsun> (I'll stick around for a few minutes more if there are any questions)
<chitebbeiv> hi, i'm writing a script for most important (according to my tasks) software to install and I need a way to let apt-get ignore previously installed packages, is it possible to do?
<FFEMTcJ> chitebbeiv: you may want to try asking in #ubuntu..
<FFEMTcJ> This isn't a support channel.
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-12-20
<user__> how do I setup a VPn?
<head_victim> user__: this channel is for scheduled classes, if you are looking for support head over to #ubuntu or the forums and you'll probably find someone to help
<user__> sorry
<Ethan_> hello?
<waltercool> elelo
<waltercool> elo*
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-12-22
<nhandler> If anyone is interested in trying out the script I started working on today: bzr branch lp:~nhandler/+junk/irc-log-viewer
<WastedYears> hai
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-20
<alpha-aquilae> Hi everyone. When I try to remove a file (which name contains some unconsistant characters-ie replaced by "?" inside a square), I get the error message: "this file or forlder /XX/XXX/XX does not exist". how can remove it?
<pleia2> alpha-aquilae: you want #ubuntu for support
<pleia2> (this channel is for scheduled classes)
<alpha-aquilae> pleia2: Ah ok sorry :)
<alpha-aquilae> pleia2: by the way where can I check the schedule in order to assist to a class?
<pleia2> alpha-aquilae: check out the links in the topic, the wiki page has links to the classroom resources and the schedule link is the schedule
<alpha-aquilae> pleia2: perfect, thank you :)
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<dannel> sensei vibhav, please teach us everything you know!
<vibhav> dannel: Do you know any language except English?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-21
<democrezy> I am new to ubuntu. It is very unstable on my PC.Unstable means When i do something like apply effect in compiz, system hangs ie no response when i change screen resolution it doesnot display properly.i have to restart pc . It hangs for some time in between firefox and today when i open downloads window, title bar of all windows became invisible .I had  install compiz about a month ago, at that time it was not running and yesterday i was abl
<democrezy> e to run it. Can anyone tell why is this happening and how to cure it. I have core i3 2100 sandybridge, 4GB ram, Intel DH61 Motherboard, inbuilt Intel HD 2000 graphics and have allocated 2GB swap to ubuntu.
<nigelb> You probably need to ask in #ubuntu.
<nigelb> This channel is for classes only.
<democrezy> okay
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-22
<PerfM> pangolin, HI!
<PerfM> pangolin, sorry for the ping!
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-23
<faz> can anybody increase the resolution of ubuntu>>> 1240x1024 is not on the list?????????
<nigelb> Hi, #ubuntu is the support channel. You are more likely to find help there than in here.
<faz> can anybody increase the resolution of xubuntu>>> 1240x1024 is not on the list?????????
<faz> now okay
<faz> i just installed it n found nothing
<faz> xubuntu is linux right?
<faz> that's why
<faz> could you help me with it
<ramonb3rd> Hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-24
<nairda_> hy
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-25
<mang0> G'day all :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-12-22
<Patero-ng> I have a problem with flash on ubuntu 12 while using firefox and a radeon 9800xt this doesn't happen with the other ubuntu 12 on a laptop running firefox too both are running live usb stick versions to compare the two and on the pc with the ati card I can't watch youtube videos flash sites dont' work
<oi_wtf> Patero-ng: wrong channel, try ubuntu support channel #ubuntu
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-12-23
<nerd> when is the next ubuntu classroom taking place ?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubot2`> To view the upcoming Ubuntu Classroom schedule, visit the Learning Events Calendar at http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-12-15
<Forest-Dragon> Hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-12-17
<BuJitsuBrown> is ther any thing scheduled or coming up?
<BuJitsuBrown> is any thing sceduled or coming up?
